# horrible smelling poop!! any suggestions?



## Gunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,
I just got 2 rats about 2 weeks ago (i have had rats in the past). Both are young. they told me they were from the same litter, but i don't think they are. 
the one that looks a lot younger has the most horrible smelling poop. I had a rat a number of years ago who smelled similar, but whose body also smelled terrible. Hoser smells fine until he poops. it's usually also a little bit soft (not extremely, though).
does anyone know why he might smell like that? and (maybe more importantly) is there anything I can do to stop the smell? They both eat Hagan nutri-bloc (I think it's called "living world" or something now), and Captain Lucas smells fine. I'm not feeding much fresh food at all, because I wanted to see if it was irritating his innards. but he still smells terrible!

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!!

Emily


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

Normally the smelly poops are the "stress poops"...they might take a while to settle in to their new environment, and if they've had a change in diet, then it could take a while for their stomachs to settle.

You are correct on withholding fresh food, but a piece of apple now and then wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, Ive noticed that fear turds do smell a loooot worse than regular poo, so just give him some time to adjust and if after like a month-2 months his poo still stinks, seek help or go to a vet.


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

And you can start giving fresh foods slowly, like only apples at first, then apples and cucumber, then apple, cucumber, and something else in weekly intervals. That way, if you notice something wrong with the poop, you know which food caused it


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i had to take my rats to the vets 2day and asked him y they pooed so smelly on the way there he sed it was just stress and its normal for them to do that in a new enviroment


----------

